# G6DS Real in-hand at GBAtemp!



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)

*G6DS Real in-hand at GBAtemp!*

We've got it...











We've got them! Our G6DS Real samples have just arrived at GBAtemp HQ! First impressions are good, the build quality seems very good. And there's some nice freebies in the box, though we're not quite sure what the wrist strap is intended for!

Needless to say, testing will soon begin and you can look forward to an extensive and as always, detailed GBAtemp review very soon.

Keep an eye on GBAtemp!

Questions?





Discussion and more photos


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Orc (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks niceee... awaiting review to decide if I'm getting this or a 3rd R4


----------



## 754boy (Apr 16, 2007)

Probably a wriststrap for your DS. ANyways, I thought the Real Series came with a slot 2 device


----------



## Opium (Apr 16, 2007)

Does the usb reader allow you to backup your DS games? That's what I want to know


----------



## Shtroodle (Apr 16, 2007)

I apologize if this was discussed somewhere before but what's the price tag?


----------



## Nocturno (Apr 16, 2007)

nice, but what does it has that r4 doesn´t?
only the gui I guess..


----------



## magic09 (Apr 16, 2007)

the wrist strap is for the case that the g6 is in just like the one for the R4


----------



## OSW (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome!

Including a wrist strap is awesome, since my last one recently broke (damn cheap accessory)


----------



## Tanas (Apr 16, 2007)

Whats the betting that  the G6 real is made by R4...


----------



## tjas (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice! is the usb conector to put your .nds files on the g6? And is there a price range?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 16, 2007)

common questions like price and all i think will be answered in review maybe later on today or tomo like goodies included, backup ds games etc and price


----------



## -EX- (Apr 16, 2007)

There's one that's been bothering me for a while. Can you access any of N-Card clones with a G6DS usb reader? They both use NAND flash and are quite similar in terms of hardware, give it a try, maybe that would be a much faster way to transfer files to an N-Card clone.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)

754boy said:


> Probably a wriststrap for your DS. ANyways, I thought the Real Series came with a slot 2 deviceÂ


I suppose you could use it for your DS.
No slot 2 device.



Opium said:


> Does the usb reader allow you to backup your DS games? That's what I want to know


There's no included PC software so... unless they, or some smart-arse come out with one I'd say no.



Shtroodle said:


> I apologize if this was discussed somewhere before but what's the price tag?


No retailers have it yet AFIAK, so no price tag is known. I don't even know the MSRP.



Nocturno said:


> nice, but what does it has that r4 doesn´t?
> only the gui I guess..


That's what the review will cover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






magic09 said:


> the wrist strap is for the case that the g6 is in just like the one for the R4


Well sure, but why would anyone want to carry that around on their wrist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






OSW said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Including a wrist strap is awesome, since my last one recently broke (damn cheap accessory)


Awesomo.



Tanas said:


> Whats the betting thatÂ the G6 real is made by R4...Â


A million to one.



tjas said:


> Nice! is the usb conector to put your .nds files on the g6? And is there a price range?


Yeh the G6 shows as a removable disk. Extremely fast transfer or files.

See above.




-EX- said:


> There's one that's been bothering me for a while. Can you access any of N-Card clones with a G6DS usb reader? They both use NAND flash and are quite similar in terms of hardware, give it a try, maybe that would be a much faster way to transfer files to an N-Card clone.


It's a no go... Plain old nothing happens.


----------



## OSW (Apr 16, 2007)

So excited! i'm glad i stayed up so late, i got the news quick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looking forward to more analysis and later the review!

stay cool.


----------



## Glacius0 (Apr 16, 2007)

Since I pretty much believe the G6 team for their word there's not much I want to know. But I guess the most pressing questions are these:

Does download play work 100%? For instance New Super Mario Brothers
Can you use softreset considering the games won't be patched?
Could you CRC check or something to see if the roms are indeed unpatched? (I think there was a tool for this?)

Thanks for all the great work guys.


----------



## undyingforce (Apr 16, 2007)

cant wait for the review...but i think we will be waiting a little while for that.  my guess would be till the end of the week at the earliest.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## faceless (Apr 16, 2007)

nice, a wrist strap!

i bought one from store.nintendo.com since the dslite didnt come with one...


----------



## EM0rox (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Whats the betting thatÂ the G6 real is made by R4...Â





g6 = m3


----------



## -EX- (Apr 16, 2007)

But what about the build quality? I see it uses a case similar to the one DS-X had. And DS-X' case was of very poor quality, it was very weak, many people had faulty ones. What about this one? As I see the seams are not very good either. How does it feel when you push it hard? Does it feel strong and resistant? R4's build quality is outstanding as everybody already knows, how can you compare G6DS Real's case to R4's then? I don't really trust this type of case, without screws I mean. If only it was hard glued...But then again people want changeable cases.


----------



## kknn (Apr 16, 2007)

Could you guys please check it out with the "Clean ROM no-patch Tester"(http://nds.truedream.org/ROMTester_1_2.nds) to see if the ROMs can really access the card using their own native access routines ?
So this is really a R4 with builtin memory and supposedly real clean rom support?
Does anyone know how this is possible? I dont see how the encryption was cracked. i think darkfader didnt manage to do it?


----------



## jelbo (Apr 16, 2007)

Apart from 100% download play compatibility this doesn't look very special to me at this point. Great to see GBAtemp has it in house, can't wait for the review


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Since I pretty much believe the G6 team for their word there's not much I want to know. But I guess the most pressing questions are these:
> 
> Does download play work 100%? For instance New Super Mario Brothers
> Can you use softreset considering the games won't be patched?
> ...


Build quality seems fine. For some reason though, there is a single screw under the label as well as clips... Yeh weird. It does feel solid though and better quality plastic than the DS-Xtreme. On the back of the G6 where the pins are, there is no plastic separating each golden finger. It's just a clean slate of PCB.


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome, have you tried any GBA games?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(James Kudo @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Awesome, have you tried any GBA games?


GBA games are not supported.


----------



## -EX- (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Build quality seems fine. For some reason though, there is a single screw under the label as well as clips... Yeh weird. It does feel solid though and better quality plastic than the DS-Xtreme. On the back of the G6 where the pins are, there is no plastic separating each golden finger. It's just a clean slate of PCB.


Interesting, very interesting. Could you please take photos of the back side? Also, could take you the case off and take photos of the PCB itself?


----------



## OSW (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Build quality seems fine. For some reason though, there is a single screw under the label as well as clips... Yeh weird. It does feel solid though and better quality plastic than the DS-Xtreme. On the back of the G6 where the pins are, there is no plastic separating each golden finger. It's just a clean slate of PCB.



woah... strange!


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 16, 2007)

I think that the most important to check is the "100% Download to Play" since this is the great advantage in relation to other flashcards.

Is there any news about the price? If Download to play really works and it isn't very expensive I probably will buy one since I'm still using a Super Card Lite Micro SD.


----------



## Killermech (Apr 16, 2007)

They really are trying hard to make it appealing by attacking other few products minor flaws  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'No need to use the SD card & *worry about the ejection problem of SD card*'

and the whole simple thing is going out of hand lol.. it started with 'simple' then 'very simple' and now it's *'EXTREME simple to use'*

Oh wells, looks like a solid product and G6 was my first DS useable flashcart so.. cheers


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow.

Raw impressions
- excellent build quality
- the usb reader didn't work and almost crashed my PC at first.. then I used a different USB socket and it worked fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- seems pretty slow to write data (just an impression, havent performed any real test)
- there's a short load time when you start the OS
- when you don't have the system folder installed on the G6 (when the disk is empty) there's a mini-loader, a sort of light version of the OS! very useful if you just formatted your G6 and don't have access to the wwweb




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Could you guys please check it out with the "Clean ROM no-patch Tester"(http://nds.truedream.org/ROMTester_1_2.nds) to see if the ROMs can really access the card using their own native access routines ?
> So this is really a R4 with builtin memory and supposedly real clean rom support?
> Does anyone know how this is possible? I dont see how the encryption was cracked. i think darkfader didnt manage to do it? tongue.gif


I just tried it and it says:

_Initial flags: 20486000
Game header is patched!
Header CRC: 912D
ARM9 CRC: 994F
Clean ROM no-patch play: NO
Test data: F1480000 070000C4_

but I haven't tweaked any of the options, so maybe there's a real no-patching option that I haven't enabled


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 16, 2007)

If download to play works, and if it can reseat, then, at least in my opinion, the fact that it is or isn't patched is irrelevant.


----------



## stop_loading (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> nice, but what does it has that r4 doesn´t?
> only the gui I guess..



why ppl assume R4 is perfect? it's a very flawed product, it's the best ds flash cart for now, but that won't last long


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 16, 2007)

Fucking win.

Can't wait to read the review. 

I


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 16, 2007)

So basiclly they where over exagrating about how good it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks guys for answering questions. good luck with the review.


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 16, 2007)

Does Clubhouse games (or any other game that didn't work) download play work at all. 

If it doesn't have 100% working download play I'll stick with my M3 simply


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

The OS is buggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- touch screen/stylus support isn't good. feels quite random, sometimes doesn't respond when you click somewhere (my screen is in perfect condition)
- I put a homebrew .nds in /NDS/ and it generated a bug in the file listing. No files appear in the directory (my homebrew doesnt show up) and I can't go back to the parent directory...
- since I put my homebrew in /NDS/ it should appear in the NDS games list but it doesn't.
- I'm really annoyed by the little load screen at the beginning. I realize it's raelly nothing to have to wait like 3 or 4 seconds, but compared to the other linkers (the R4's load screen lasts like 0.25s) I find it quite annoying.
I'm going to try some more homebrew but I'm afraid the G6 doesn't like them much. I don't think there's DLDI support yet.
- Oh and also I like the fact that when you remove the G6 from the USB reader, the disk doesn't disappear from the OS (windows doesn't detect it as plugged out)
if you try to read or write from it it'll just freeze the window, but it's handy for homebrew developpers when you don't have to reopen the window each time to drag & drop your build.

- The usb reader is quite wide, it prevents me from using the other USB sockets which are too close. BUT a USB extension cable is supplied so it's not really a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- if you plug-in the USB reader without inserting the G6 in it, well the reader is detected as a random hardware. On my PC it was detected as different things, "DVB-T something", "EFA Linker", and more (can't remember) etc...
So what you need to do is unplug it, insert the G6 in the reader and plug the reader back in.


----------



## frostfire (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the GBAtemper card to be released.. oh well...

Jk. This seems to be a decent flashcard.


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

The speed is pretty good! Copied a 64 mbytes game in 10 seconds.

I was wrong about a few things.
If you remove the G6 from the reader while the reader is plugged in, you can still copy, delete & manage files as if the G6 was actually in the reader! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SO... when you insert the G6 back in the reader and write a file on the drive, it's actually not writing anything to the G6. It's doing nothing!
That's why I was having this problem with my homebrew not being detected.

So basically you have to unplug the reader when you want to use your G6.


Edit: whoops, I'm having a bit of a problem here.
After plugging everything out and in again, any file I send to the G6 doesn't seem to be written to the flash memory. That is, when I turn on my DS with the G6 in it, the OS doesn't list any file and when I plug the reader back in, all the files I saved on the G6 are gone.... did I brick my G6 already?  :'(


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> why ppl assume R4 is perfect? it's a very flawed product, it's the best ds flash cart for now, but that won't last long



But this product doesn't have anything over the r4 other than download play (which maybe still broken?).


----------



## -EX- (Apr 16, 2007)

Haha, that's one bad flashcard there, Costello. If it's really the way you put it though.

I still see no reason why this thing could be better than N-Card. Download play? Who cares for it?


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

Formatted the G6 real using FAT32 and works like a charm.
You can also format the G6 directly from the DS by holding the start button while booting! woot.



QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Raw impressions
> - excellent build quality
> ...



I've tried the rom tester again with different options and it says something different now.
_Initial flags: 20486000
ARM9 CRC: 362E
Clean ROM no-patch play: NO
Test data: 65747365 65762072_

The header isn't patched anymore but still a big "NO" for the "clean rom no-patch play".
It's not definitive tho, I might have missed a few things.


----------



## Monkey01 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> NSMB download play works, Yoshi Touch & Go doesn't seem to work though.


Lame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They probably only found the DS-X way of fixing download play compatibility which is not 100%, so they shouldn't claim so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yoshi Touch & Go, Nanostray, Snowboard Kids, Big Brain Academy, Winning Eleven and Diddy Kong Racing are in the list of not working download play titles for ds-x, can you test if this applies for G6 as well?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Yoshi Touch & Go, Nanostray, Snowboard Kids, Big Brain Academy, Winning Eleven and Diddy Kong Racing are in the list of not working download play titles for ds-x, can you test if this applies for G6 as well?


Testing now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep questions coming people!


----------



## Icarus (Apr 16, 2007)

any word on the price ? it better be cheaper than DS-X..


----------



## joe-2006 (Apr 16, 2007)

Can you sort the games in the menu, e.g alphabetical/numerical?


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 16, 2007)

Don't forget Club House ( 42 all time classics in Europe, I think).


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 16, 2007)

clubhouse games download play works fine on my m3 lite.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(joe-2006 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Can you sort the games in the menu, e.g alphabetical/numerical?


Yes either alphabetically or by size.

Initial download play tests (MAY BE INACCURATE BECAUSE I can't find a way to disable cheat mode - if it even is enabled (our loader may be beta))

Winning Eleven = Yes
Snowboard kids = Yes
Nanostray = Nope
Big Brain = Nope
Diddy Kong Racing = Nope


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(joe-2006 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Can you sort the games in the menu, e.g alphabetical/numerical?


you can sort the list of games, there are two columns: Name & Size.

I'll see if numerical sorting is supported.


----------



## stonefry (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Download play? Who cares for it?



People with friends?

I would love to have 100% download play compatibility.

-stonefry


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

I do play with friends a lot and am also looking forward to seeing a slot1 with 100% download play compatibility.
I think we're doing something wrong here because the features list clearly stated that download play compatibility would be 100%.


----------



## aslacker55 (Apr 16, 2007)

Are there any slowdowns or freezing in games like Castlevania PoR or Tony Hawk?


----------



## 7llusion (Apr 16, 2007)

Would the G6 be able to run encrypted roms, if it can, buying it!
Illusion


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

aslacker55: I haven't tested these games yet.
7llusion: what do you mean by encrypted roms?


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks for everything that you are doing. hopefully this hype doesnt turn out to be wrong...and false advertising doant happen, caus it suks.


----------



## lagman (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(7llusion @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Would the G6 be able to run encrypted roms, if it can, buying it!
> Illusion



You mean zipped roms?


----------



## 7llusion (Apr 16, 2007)

No, I mean that no$gba used to run only encrypted roms, and aren't the official games(when you dump them) encrypted?
Illusion


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(joe-2006 @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you sort the games in the menu, e.g alphabetical/numerical?
> ...



In tha manual (posted on another topic), is says that:
"Download Play:
==============
G6DS should perfectly support all Download Play Game (Included Single-Card/Multi-Card). However, please make sure that the "Cheat Code function" and "Reset" function is suspended.
"

So, try to find out how to disable cheat and reset to se if this is really true


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

It's easy to disable the soft reset, but there doesn't seem to be any option to disable cheat codes.
However I doubt cheat codes apply when you dont have any cheat file on the G6 and when you run homebrew (like I did for the clean/nopatch tester earlier)


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> It's easy to disable the soft reset, but there doesn't seem to be any option to disable cheat codes.
> However I doubt cheat codes apply when you dont have any cheat file on the G6 and when you run homebrew (like I did for the clean/nopatch tester earlier)



Could you try Download to play with soft reset disable?


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 16, 2007)

Personally, it's not sounding all that great to me so far but then again I've never been very impressed with the M3 PC software so at least no software is an improvement. The big deciding factor here is likely going to be the price since almost, if not all, these features are already available in other carts. Also it's kind of amusing that the reader alone was detected as an EFA Linker once.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> It's easy to disable the soft reset, but there doesn't seem to be any option to disable cheat codes.
> However I doubt cheat codes apply when you dont have any cheat file on the G6 and when you run homebrew (like I did for the clean/nopatch tester earlier)



If it is the same as the R4/M3 cheat, you need to have the cheat file on the cart, goto a game that has cheats and press Y, then select "cheat disable" and "game disable".  the cheat engine will be turned off then.


----------



## gab10 (Apr 16, 2007)

is it support download play?


----------



## APPS (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for keeping everyone upto date guys, looking forward to the reveiw.

Am i completely mistaken, or wasnt their talk of a slot 2 extra?

Also, hows the homebrew compatability? Im guessing it'll get better when DLDI support comes out but what about for now?


----------



## bigboy85zz (Apr 16, 2007)

omg yes! about time! now lets see how much it will cost


----------



## cheapo (Apr 16, 2007)

If you find some time, please test Splinter Cell (#0071) and check if the screen becomes garbled when you turn Night Vision on. I know that probably no one cares about it, but I've yet to see a flashcard that works 100% with Splinter Cell.


----------



## stop_loading (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stop_loading @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > why ppl assume R4 is perfect? it's a very flawed product, it's the best ds flash cart for now, but that won't last long
> ...



full speed and better compatibility overall is a possibility
no need to worry about microSD compatibilty


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

- I never enabled software reset, never tried it actually.
- about the "EFA Linker" thing, I had the same problem with my DSX (which is bricked now btw)
- the cheat feature seems very different from the M3/R4. The OS is really, really different itself and I can't say it's a good point...
- APPS: I'm guessing all homebrew should work except those requiring FAT access (read/write from disk)
- cheapo: I'll try splinter cell, and Castlevania and TH aswell. Results in a minute.


----------



## Monkey01 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(joe-2006 @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you sort the games in the menu, e.g alphabetical/numerical?
> ...


Well, I don't think they officially anounced that, but there were rumours about it because other rumours stated it would support GBA roms and that would've required a slot2 cartridge. But obviously there's no slot2 cart, so no GBA compatibility...


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 16, 2007)

Costello your ds-xtreme is fixable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........... well this shows not to trust a team with all thier hype.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> full speed and better compatibility overall is a possibility
> no need to worry about microSD compatibilty



But thats completely different - as long as people are made aware that carts using microsd won't be as fast as an original cart then there isn't a problem (which is why I hate people claiming 100% compatibility when there are clearly slowdowns).

MicroSD compatibility is something you can't get away from if you want removable storage. It doesn't make the G6 better - just different.  (Now, the M3 Real may come out and be 100% speed in all games whilst still using removable storage.  That certainly WILL be better than the R4). =]


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - cheapo: I'll try splinter cell, and Castlevania and TH aswell. Results in a minute.


they all seem to work fine
- Castlevania POR (E): played 10 minutes, watched intro - no lags, no freezes even in the menus
- Splinter cell: the night vision is fine.
- Tony Hawks Downhill jam: played 10 minutes, no freezes, all OK

any question?


----------



## aslacker55 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> they all seem to work fine
> - Castlevania POR (E): played 10 minutes, watched intro - no lags, no freezes even in the menus
> - Splinter cell: the night vision is fine.
> - Tony Hawks Downhill jam: played 10 minutes, no freezes, all OK
> ...



Sweeeeet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and thank you.


----------



## stop_loading (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stop_loading @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > full speed and better compatibility overall is a possibility
> ...



compatibility problem is a problem, both for the rom and for microSD, there's no excuse, you can't cover it up with "oh but it can't be as fast" BS, and there's no reason why it can't be compatible with all the standard microSD,  if it can't be as fast, then it's inferior to whatever card that have 100% compatibility, a flaw is a flaw, if g6 real achieve 100%compatibility and full speed, then that's in fact better than R4


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 16, 2007)

Can you check clubhouse games download play


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 16, 2007)

If possible, try again the Download to Play with Nanostray, Big Brain and Diddy Kong Racing with the cheats and soft reseat disable.

BTW, any news about the price?


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Nomearod @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> If possible, try again the Download to Play with Nanostray, Big Brain and Diddy Kong Racing with the cheats and soft reseat disable.
> 
> BTW, any news about the price?



They have already said that they have no idea on the price or the MSRP


----------



## adgloride (Apr 16, 2007)

The biggest problem with this from what I've read so far is its not very easy to use.  With the R4 its just a case of copying over the latest firmware files and the .nds roms to the microsd.  Nothing else you have to do.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 16, 2007)

*hopes his review sample is coming today*
Though probably not, since the address for them to send it to was changed from sinkhead's to mine recently...

Sounding pretty good so far, but I'll have to wait until I can try it out first hand to see how it fares.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am astounded as to how similar the case for the G6 real that comes with it is  to the R4's case. transparent white plastic shell... blue rubber interior...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> I am astounded as to how similar the case for the G6 real that comes with it isÂ to the R4's case. transparent white plastic shell... blue rubber interior...



yes box is like m3 simply box, ds game case is the same as r4 and m3 simply, strap is both with r4 and m3 simply aswell, even the cd sleeve is the same packaged as the r4ds 0_o maybe they are manufactured the same place as the r4 and m3 simply? and they used up the spare parts from the r4 and m3 simply lol


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Nomearod @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> If possible, try again the Download to Play with Nanostray, Big Brain and Diddy Kong Racing with the cheats and soft reseat disable.


if you read carefully I already said we didn't enable soft reset when we tried, and we can't seem to disable the cheats but there's no cheat file on our G6 anyway.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2007)

The box is nothing like M3 DS Simply, the M3 DS comes in a huge blister pack. The casing is in no way similar to the R4/M3DS (clips, not screws), the card case looks similar but is a completely different shape.

Perhaps they were manufactured in the same plant but they don't really share any real similarities.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> The box is nothing like M3 DS Simply, the M3 DS comes in a huge blister pack. *The casing is in no way similar to the R4/M3DS (clips, not screws)*, the card case looks similar but is a completely different shape.
> 
> Perhaps they were manufactured in the same plant but they don't really share any real similarities.



i wasn't talking about the actual cart itself, i was talking about that tiny blue carrying DS games case, on the r4ds and m3 simply it used to have a keychain but it was removed later on, the one supplied with the g6 real is exactly the same.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> then that's in fact better than R4



It's higher compatibility, yes.

But it's still fixed memory, and for someone like me that is useless.  Therefore the R4 would still be superior.  You seem to be under the impression that their is one best cart and thats it.  Everyone has differing needs and thats why their is choice in the flashcart market.  Whats better for you could be bad for me, and vice versa.  Which is precisely why I said that if the M3 Real is removable memory and no slowdown it will be "better" than the R4.


The card case is exactly the same as the one that came with the R4 (except this one is light blue rather than dark blue).


----------



## jabran200 (Apr 16, 2007)

Price is a major player here, if it is same price as the R4 i would expect it to be in the running but as we know the R4 has removable media so they can't match prices with it as the Micros SD cards are dirt cheap now and you could have 2-3 with over 30 games. The G6 is really limiting itself here should have had externam memory support as well.

They are similar even the names lol R4 (letter and number) G6 (letter and number).


----------



## deathspawn99 (Apr 16, 2007)

yes similar in the idea that g6 has been around for a very long time and r4 is the new comer.

guys, its not a rip off of the r4, get over that.


----------



## jabran200 (Apr 16, 2007)

lol I was only laughing at the coincidence, G6 sounded really good but by the looks of it so far it's not looking good. 

Slot 1's have reached a limit now and have no where to go. Who knows what the future has in store.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 16, 2007)

Slot one has still a way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Act as a real NDS cartridge! (for those that want to use there REAL AR cartridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tanas @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the betting that  the G6 real is made by R4...
> ...


I thought the G6, M3 and R4 were all manufactured by the same company.  No?

Anyway, I hope you're able to find out more about the download play situation since it is really the card's main selling point.

The only other thing the G6 really offers is the nice GUI.  I have a G6 Lite and from the pictures, the G6 Real menu looks exactly like the G6 Lite menu with the added configuration screen where you can select soft reset and cheat options.  I assume that the PDA and media player are still external applications like they are on the G6 Lite and not fully integrated into the menu.  Maybe a comparison between the old G6 menu and the G6 Real menu would be a good idea  What's new, what's changed, how does the speed compare, etc.


...word is bondage...


----------



## H8TR (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> The box is nothing like M3 DS Simply, the M3 DS comes in a huge blister pack.


Not anymore. It now comes in a box. Only first few batched were in a blister pack.


----------



## Verocity (Apr 16, 2007)

GBAtemp is so lucky to get these samples for free.

I wish I was a GBAtemper reviewer :[.

Anyway im looking forward to seeing what the G6 has to offer.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 16, 2007)

doesnt seem it is what it was hyped up to be

Maybe the review will change my mind lol


----------



## bobrules (Apr 16, 2007)

Nobody asked this, but is WIFI working? Just checking. Also is there cheat for animal crossing built in to the cheat database? How long it takes to load games.


----------



## SPiko (Apr 16, 2007)

Any sites taking preorders yet? I was JUST about to buy an R4 today but I think I can hold out for this.


----------



## kai445 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll wait to see if R4 will release theirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I want one with a memory card slot, and that was the rumor wasn't it? (that G6 was built in and R4 was microsd).


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 17, 2007)

Just incase some flash cart developers are listening here. This is I want in addition to everything the R4 can do.

- Perfect Download Compatability
- Elegant menu that shows NFO information (Boxart, Genre, Type, etc) at the top.
- Ability to sort games threw action/adventure/racing etc.
- 5 and 1 package with Ram, Rumble, GBA (4G), USB Writer, and a microSD card for expanadable storage in addition to the already 32G memory.
- Very cheap
- Ability to download game info on the fly (NFO info)
- Cheap ( Under 200 for everything)


If I see something with everything the R4 can do with all those features. I will pay anything that is less then 200$ for it. It would be PERFECT. Nuff said.

NFO View FTFW! (For the FRIGGIN WIN!)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 17, 2007)

*NO WORDS ABLE TO DESCRIBE CURRENT EMOTION*

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's beautiful.


----------



## Chanser (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm ok...


----------



## bladetears (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! This looks jaw-some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I think I'm going to cry...


----------



## felix123 (Apr 17, 2007)

Does PAlib homebrew work? Especially the touch screen.
Does the auto softreset option work for homebrew?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Hmm ok...


DONT U DARE TALK THAT WAY TO THE GREAT G6!!!!!!!!!!

still wandering:
a) why g6flash SATILL isnt updated and
b) the dumper question


----------



## bigboy85zz (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(bladetears @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Wow! This looks jaw-some
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaw-some? someones been watching street sharks reruns


----------



## ahtin (Apr 17, 2007)

the cheat files is different with R4/M3DSS

dont unplug G6DS REAL or G6Lite without clicking "remove" on the windows or it may cause data lost

DLDI will be supported but not now   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The card reader cant dump rom or dump save althought I have ask for it for thousand time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




disable soft reset is easy and presss nthing b4 start mean diable cheat function as I guess

still no price today but I have to say the first ship is English version but not chinese as I know.

The card holder is same as R4/M3DSS and the the wrist strap is for the card holder


----------



## RingKing97 (Apr 17, 2007)

i have an srl file can you attempt it?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(bigboy85zz @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bladetears @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! This looks jaw-some
> ...


I remember Street Shark!!!! I would watch it before we would go to church!!! the good old days...


----------



## SPiko (Apr 17, 2007)

Street Sharks lol


----------



## frostyllama (Apr 17, 2007)

i'd like to hear more about this different cheat function and gui, and how and why it's different.


----------



## Gods69 (Apr 17, 2007)

Some photos of G6DS card circuit ? (using Actel FPGA chip ?)
Thanks.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay looks like it let me down on Download Play :S

I'm also scared of bricking now after hearing all this stuff about NAND.

Might stick to my R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much for the 2 months of waiting


----------



## H8TR (Apr 17, 2007)

So it seems this just a NAND flash version of R4 and M3DSS. It like iPod Nano to iPod Mini (excluding the larger size, color screens etc.). Flash memory to HDD. Faster speed speed no slowdowns. It's really personal preference. Would you like to pay $70-80 for R4 and 2GB Micro SD or $80-90 for this?


----------



## 4saken (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> So it seems this just a NAND flash version of R4 and M3DSS. It like iPod Nano to iPod Mini (excluding the larger size, color screens etc.). Flash memory to HDD. Faster speed speed no slowdowns. It's really personal preference. Would you like to pay $70-80 for R4 and 2GB Micro SD or $80-90 for this?



So NAND is cheap, but reliable, and still faster than microSD?


----------



## OSW (Apr 17, 2007)

well, this has a totally different loader to r4 with extra features, that is a major difference. Plus what you said about memory seems a bit unclear and inaccurate.

And I'd be surprised if it was less than 90$, i'm expecting it to be more.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> well, this has a totally different loader to r4 with extra features, that is a major difference. Plus what you said about memory seems a bit unclear and inaccurate.
> 
> And I'd be surprised if it was less than 90$, i'm expecting it to be more.



It has extra features? If it did - it's not much of an improvement. From what I have read, it seems like it has a very buggy OS, download play has been hardly touched. The media function probably isn't any greater than Moonshell either. Cheat is now supported by R4, and since R4 has a *huge* customer base, I'm expecting updates to come out more frequently for the R4 (making it better, I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Still, waiting for the review. Hopefully this version of the loader is still in development stages.

Question: Is NAND memory easy to brick/damage?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well 4saken thats the downside about nand memory if you brick it or damage it your flash card is fu**ed. However with removable memory all you need to do is get another micro sd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know about if its easy to brick it or damage it. I think it just easier to have removable storage if you get a brick or damage.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Well 4saken thats the downside about nand memory if you brick it or damage it your flash card is fu**ed. However with removable memory all you need to do is get another micro sd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my main concern with internal, immovable memory. For some reason, having a hard drive in my ipod doesn't bother me at all >_>. Maybe because NAND memory is cheap to begin with


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 17, 2007)

If they implemented the NAND properly as a disk, when it gets "damaged" the block would be marked as bad and never again be used, subtracting from the total available blocks on the card. Just like on a PC, when you get a bad sector, it marks it as bad and doesn't use it again.

Of course, there is no telling if they set it up this way (until someone gets a bad block on one), or if they set it up like a GBA flash cart which relies on consecutive blocks being available and good.

Either which way, I for one still prefer my fist full of $10 1G kingston cards over a single size, single purpose all in 1 type thing. It only takes one flash cart with bad areas to completely sour a person on single purpose memory especially when SD adapters are so cheaply available, and such decent quality now.


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well 4saken thats the downside about nand memory if you brick it or damage it your flash card is fu**ed. However with removable memory all you need to do is get another micro sd.
> ...



What i find a big plus on removable memory is that you can use it for multiple purposes.. such as digital camera, mobile phone sow it's not really fair to say wel you par 30 for a 2gb micro sd against 15 for nand memory.. the nand memory is pure only usable for the flashcard but the microsd is multifunctional... so it both has it's down and up sides..


----------



## 4saken (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> What i find a big plus on removable memory is that you can use it for multiple purposes.. such as digital camera, mobile phone sow it's not really fair to say wel you par 30 for a 2gb micro sd against 15 for nand memory.. the nand memory is pure only usable for the flashcard but the microsd is multifunctional... so it both has it's down and up sides..



True, but if you use your memory card for your flashcard, why would you end up using it for something else (wiping out games, etc, formatting). Unless, of course, you upgrade the card and pass it onto another device


----------



## OSW (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What i find a big plus on removable memory is that you can use it for multiple purposes.. such as digital camera, mobile phone sow it's not really fair to say wel you par 30 for a 2gb micro sd against 15 for nand memory.. the nand memory is pure only usable for the flashcard but the microsd is multifunctional... so it both has it's down and up sides..
> ...



good point.

i might also add, it's hard to find cheap/good microsd cards here locally (melbourne, i don't know id u live here to 4saken), the only option is to buy them online, which i could not previously do as i did not have a bank account, BUT now i do yay! so that point kind-of doesn't matter anymore hohoho.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 18, 2007)

Maxconsole is apparently hinting at a $79.99 price point and is waiting for Divineo to confirm. Is that for the 1GB or 2GB model though? Hmm...


----------



## 4saken (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> good point.
> 
> i might also add, it's hard to find cheap/good microsd cards here locally (melbourne, i don't know id u live here to 4saken), the only option is to buy them online, which i could not previously do as i did not have a bank account, BUT now i do yay! so that point kind-of doesn't matter anymore hohoho.



Sydney. It's not quite hard to find them, just hard to get them as cheap as you can online. I can find 1 gigabyte Kingstons in the city for around 60 AUD (around 45 USD); massive in comparison to the prices online. Same can be said with all kinds of flash memory


----------



## ahtin (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Maxconsole is apparently hinting at a $79.99 price point and is waiting for Divineo to confirm. Is that for the 1GB or 2GB model though? Hmm...



US79.99  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its too expensive i think


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 18, 2007)

Does the G6DS Real write saves directly to the save file like the R4, or copy the save to the file when you reboot, like the G6 Lite?


----------



## ahtin (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Does the G6DS Real write saves directly to the save file like the R4, or copy the save to the file when you reboot, like the G6 Lite?



COPY when reboot


----------



## 4saken (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the G6DS Real write saves directly to the save file like the R4, or copy the save to the file when you reboot, like the G6 Lite?
> ...



That's shit right?


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 18, 2007)

$79.99 USD  --> +- 60 €

That's a bit expensive since and R4 + 2 GB micro SD costs about  50 € or less. But if the 4 GB version is 60 €, then I'll buy one


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the G6DS Real write saves directly to the save file like the R4, or copy the save to the file when you reboot, like the G6 Lite?
> > COPY when reboot



That's a big minus as far as I'm concerned. One of my favorite things about the R4/Simply is that you can start a game up so quickly, and not having to wait for the last save to be written is a big part of that quickness.


----------



## OSW (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxconsole is apparently hinting at a $79.99 price point and is waiting for Divineo to confirm. Is that for the 1GB or 2GB model though? Hmm...
> ...



hmm, i agree, that is a bit negative.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 18, 2007)

My main concern is still bricking. It sounds like the process to connect the G6DS to your computer would be complicated at first (it's a very specific sequence of steps). I've heard a lot about DS-X's and G6Lite's bricking so I'm probably going to stay away from this.


----------



## tjas (Apr 18, 2007)

It's obvious that it dosn't do what they say it does... 100% downloadplay.. yoshi dosn't work so thats no 100%!


----------



## yzx571 (Apr 18, 2007)

view from inside G6real


----------



## FifthE1ement (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the images bud, but I think you put the same side twice by mistake?

Thanks,

Fifth


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, probably a mistake. We need to see both sides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, battery?


----------



## FifthE1ement (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for fixing it, and fli_guy84 that is a capacitor not a battery.

Wow, the PCB is very similar to the N-Card clones! And check out the writer pins on the front!

Thanks again yzx571, as I wait for mine to come tomorrow!

FifthE1ement


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Thanks for fixing it, and fli_guy84 that is a capacitor not a battery.


Top left of first photo. Definitely a battery.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, the ones on the N-Card clone and SCONE are both capacitors. I can give you the link to the manufacturer and serial number on both. I would be willing to be they used the same thing on the M3DS Real.

FifthE1ement


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Well, the ones on the N-Card clone and SCONE are both capacitors. I can give you the link to the manufacturer and serial number on both. I would be willing to be they used the same thing on the M3DS Real.
> 
> FifthE1ement


Hmm maybe it is. Curse these new fangled shapes


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 18, 2007)

im pretty sure its a battery FifthE1ement.look at the clip holding it


----------



## FifthE1ement (Apr 18, 2007)

No, as that is the same clip that holds the SCDS1 and all of the N-Card clone devices. Its a cap that is rechargeable.

FifthE1ement


----------



## tjas (Apr 18, 2007)

So it might look like an overhyped n-card clone?


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> No, as that is the same clip that holds the SCDS1 and all of the N-Card clone devices. Its a cap that is rechargeable.
> 
> FifthE1ement
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it, it sure does look like it; without the flash linker (and with cheat support!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But definitely not overhyped, since they never released anything official until a few days ago.


----------



## OSW (Apr 18, 2007)

overhyped by the fans lol.

we've been going crazy for a while now -_^


----------



## tjas (Apr 18, 2007)

Costello have you try'd yoshi touch and go donwload play with the new loader? and does it still not work? because the 100% downloadplay will then be outruled


----------



## blahman (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > good point.
> ...



Actually if you checked the latest prices, 1GB MicroSD are only about $20-25 now. Just go out to the CBD plenty of places for you to get them from. Look for them at computer shops. Disck smiths, Camera shops, department stores all rip you off if they even have it.

Im also in Melb btw


----------



## 4saken (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(blahman @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Actually if you checked the latest prices, 1GB MicroSD are only about $20-25 now. Just go out to the CBD plenty of places for you to get them from. Look for them at computer shops. Disck smiths, Camera shops, department stores all rip you off if they even have it.



Dicksmith electronics sell very strange brands. The cheap ones are usually the DSE (their home) brand. I haven't seen any Kingstons at my local DSE (Hurstville, Sydney)


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 18, 2007)

Whenever im in a games shop/eletronics shop and i see people in the cue with memory cards i feel so temtped to tell them not to buy them there. In Maplins here its £40.00 for a 512MB microSD card when you can get the same brand and twice the space (1gb) for £9.00 online.


----------



## coolmos (Apr 18, 2007)

fli_guy84, look here:

http://www.elna-america.com/products/pdf_f...yer/DC_DCKe.pdf

Double Layer Cap or Supercap


----------



## blahman (Apr 18, 2007)

just had a look around a bit. 
City Software right opposite Melbourne Central is selling 1GB kingstons for $23... you might be able to get it for tiny bit cheaper if you snoop around bit more.

anyway if you're in australia and want to find microsd cards or general computer parts http://www.staticice.com.au/ is a useful site to go to.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 18, 2007)

Will the linkage of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl japanese to Pokemon Emerald(Ruby,Firered,Leafgreen) japanese work?

Its not working in G6 lite,M3 DS Simply, M3 miniSD Perfect. I tried all of them

I hope an administrator can give me a simple answer.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
And can someone test Metroid Prime Hunters? Because it crashes a lots of time in my M3 miniSd and g6 lite. However they worked fine in the past, but cant remember since when they crashes when I use different guns in MPH.


----------



## APPS (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Will the linkage of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl japanese to Pokemon Emerald(Ruby,Firered,Leafgreen) japanese work?
> 
> Its not working in G6 lite,M3 DS Simply, M3 miniSD Perfect. I tried all of them
> 
> ...



If your on about transfering pokemon using a GBA ROM, i beleive that that cant work as the GBANDS union does not take youre save file into account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOWEVER: It is possible AFAIK to use a retail GBA cart and a slot 1 device w/ Diamond and pearl on it. And apparently You can also use the EZV slot two expansion to hold your GBA game and save, and you'le trick it into thinking its a real retail card!

If anyone knows any more i'd actually love to know as i cant actually test these theorys...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HOWEVER: It is possible AFAIK to use a retail GBA cart and a slot 1 device w/ Diamond and pearl on it. And apparently You can also use the EZV slot two expansion to hold your GBA game and save, and you'le trick it into thinking its a real retail card!



I am afraid, that wont work.

But in the advertise of maxconsole and dualscene they said it would be possible to do gba/nds linkage, but the admins of this site got the product already so they can see it.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(coolmos @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> fli_guy84, look here:
> 
> http://www.elna-america.com/products/pdf_f...yer/DC_DCKe.pdf
> 
> Double Layer Cap or Supercap



Ah, I'm a believer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks.


----------



## OSW (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(blahman @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> just had a look around a bit.
> City Software right opposite Melbourne Central is selling 1GB kingstons for $23... you might be able to get it for tiny bit cheaper if you snoop around bit more.
> 
> anyway if you're in australia and want to find microsd cards or general computer parts http://www.staticice.com.au/ is a useful site to go to.



Well i'd be very surprised if it wasn't a taiwan card. i've seen a couple of taiwan cards around approx $30, but never seen a kingston.

remember taiwan cards = crap.


----------



## gab10 (Apr 23, 2007)

when will the review release?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 25, 2007)

In the review, I saw GBA/NDS linkage works fine...

Can anyone explain that to me?


----------

